
How Can We Make You Happy Today, Peter Thiel? - jackieluo
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/three-cheers-for-peter-thiel/
======
cvs268
Reminds me of this strip from Sherman's Lagoon
[http://i.imgur.com/zBigP.gif](http://i.imgur.com/zBigP.gif)

------
cvs268
Seems like WIRED has gone passive-aggressive on Thiel. Any idea why?...

